

Microsoft Admits Windows Vista Mistakes, Criticizes Apple Ads - bdotdub
http://www.informationweek.com/news/windows/operatingsystems/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=208803153

======
henning
> Microsoft advertised Vista to small businesses in The Wall Street Journal
> and USA Today the last two weeks, and plans a much larger wave of ads under
> the tagline "Free the People."

War is peace. Ignorance is strength. Proprietary is free.

------
mattmaroon
"The company says 77,000 devices are compatible with Windows Vista today
(double the number when the operating system launched) as well as 99% of the
major business applications."

Might be funny to compare that to OSX. I'm curious what the numbers are. For
all Apple's ads bash Vista for incompatibilities, the vast majority of
software and some huge percentage of hardware is Windows only.

That seems to be the only advantage MS has left, they should use it.

~~~
henning
Yeah Microsoft is losing the backward compatibility religion that was critical
to past success, but where would people go instead of Windows? Mac? Linux?
Detroit?

Apple and Linux can't handle a billion people who want to buy a $300 computer
once every 5-10 years and never installl, configure, or fix anything on it (it
comes with Internet Explorer 6 -- isn't that fine?).

~~~
schtog
Isnt that exactly what Linux could handle?

If the financial incentive is there for sure I think you'd see a
supercustomerfriendly linux OS. there already is Ubuntu.

And running ten years without problems is what Ubuntu is for, not windows.

------
jacobbijani
Interesting that Microsoft is playing the "why is everyone bullying us" card.
Of course Apple has hard hitting ad campaigns, they are in direct competition
with a company that has insane market share.

They mention XP had a rocky start. So did Windows Me, but that one ended up
being pretty accurate. Maybe Windows can only pull it off every other time?

------
Hexstream
It wasn't very much about Microsoft admitting Vista is shit, it was more about
promising a rosy future.

------
jeffrey-dalton
Why not spend hundreds of millions of dollars on developing usable software
and services instead of on ads "selling" us on how usable the software should
be... I mean will be... I mean is... I mean.. oh well you get the picture.

